# Seriously need some advice for a "boarder"



## AiBlCh (Oct 10, 2013)

honestly, if the horses was well-behaved when you first met them. You might did something to make them rebel against you. You can try to think what you did and what is causing them to misbehave? Is it feed? hay? your approach? shelter? injury? 

Give the owner a time for her to prepare a place for her horses since she already mentioned that she needs more space for her horses. Give her 7 days notice to move the horses or you will sell the horses or something.


GamingGrrl could be right - saddle fitting are one major problem for misbehaving horses.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like your saddle may not fit, if he was fine bareback and started acting up again when you saddled him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

agree that it sounds like maybe a saddle fit problem. you said he was fine when she rode him barebacka nd when you tacked him up he acted up again?

anyways if you are just done and wanting her to get them beck....do you have a contract written up for the two horses? if so is there anything in there that would consider her not coming to get the horses back a breach of the contract?

sounds like you need to pin her down (not literally. just track her down and FACE TO FACE hash out what you want done with this)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm also going to vote on saddle fit as being a problem.

No offense, buuuttt... if you're having this kind of trouble and aren't able to cover the basics when trying to problem solve, is it really a good idea to put yourself and your husband in huge financial risk by giving lessons?

The gelding sounds buddy sour and scared. He's in a new place, with new people and doesn't understand anything. Why would he prefer to be with you when he can be with his new buddies? The lesson horse just sounds angry. Both of them are probably objecting to the saddle, it's very likely hurting them.

What kind of groundwork have you done with either horse? 


All that being said... find someone with a truck and trailer and just find out when that lady is home and deliver the horses to her. It will likely cost you out of pocket if you don't have your own rig, but those horses will be gone.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like an awful lot of trouble.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd send a letter via registered mail notifying her that she has 7 days to move her horses or you will start charging $x/month per horse for board. If she still doesn't move her horses, see if you can ask a lawyer what the abandonment laws are in your area- when you could legally sell them to recoup your costs.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wasn't giving lessons. I would never ever give riding lessons, because I know I'm not knowledgeable enough to give riding lessons. I just wanted to have a horse on the property that someone could ride without a problem.

However, since everyone wants to say that this is my fault, I'll go ahead and end this by saying that she finally came and picked them up yesterday. I have no idea what I did (or didn't do) to either one of them to make them not like me, because I didn't treat them any differently than I treat my horses. I agree it might have been a saddle fit, but I don't have any other saddles, and when I asked the girl to come out with her saddle so we could check, she never came. I asked her several times to come out and help me figure out what I was doing wrong because obviously I was doing something different that she never did, but it didn't happen. 

But anyway, it's all over with now. Thanks for the "advice."


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

No one was rude to you. No need to cop an attitude. Glad your situation is all resolved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't hear *your fault* mentioned or insinuated. What I do hear is 6-7 posts from members trying to help you, you know, respond to your asking for advice.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

......


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't see any accusations or fault-pointing either, just several suggestions about a poor-fitting saddle and some good questions for your honest consideration (what groundwork have you done, is there a contract in place, etc.). Not sure how any offense could have been taken by any of these replies, but I'm glad everything worked out for you in the end.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Poor saddle fit can cause erratic behavior. Horses aren't legos, they have certain back widths and length quirks, so you need to find tack that fits them AND you.

Sounds like the saddle didn't fit, so he acted up.

If you consider that piece of advice finger pointing, then you are in the wrong passion my friend.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If a saddle didn't fit my Arab, and they seem to be particularly sensitive, he let me know in uncertain terms.1. Tail switching 2. Tightrope walking 3. High head carriage 4 Refuse to move. By this point just dismounting didn't get him moving, the cinch had to be loosened. This would all take place in a matter of 50'. I don't know what he'd have done if I pushed the issue. BTW - standing your ground doesn't make you a b**ch. You are looking out for your own best interest. If the other gal wasn't looking after hers, those horse would be gone but she's not having to feed them. You are. Send a registered letter. Be brief, right to the point, no apologies, just after xxxxx date a board fee of $5 per head, per horse will be charged. Failure to pay in full within 30 days will result in the horses being sold at public auction.


----------

